# 04 Frontier Manual Transmission Fluid Change



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey guys. I'm planning to change all the fluids in my 04 Froniter. It has a manual transmission with 4wd. Here are my questions:

-For the main gear box, I see the drain and fill plug. There does not seem to be much room around the fill plug to get a tube inserted to refill. What is the best way to refill?

-For the transfer case, I see the drain plug on the bottom, but no fill plug. Where is the fill plug for the transfer case (4wd)?

-I want to also change the rear transaxle fluid. Can I use the same fluid for all 3 of these? In the past I have used Redline MT 90 with good results. Will this be OK in all 3 of these? Here is a link: Red Line Synthetic Oil - Gear Oil for Manual Transmissions - MT-90 75W90 GL-4 Gear Oil

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For manual transmissions, transfer cases and diffs, I used a fluid transfer pump similar to this:

Multi-Use Transfer Pump

I believe the fill plug for the transfer case is on the back case, driver's side, about 1/2 way up from the bottom of the case.

GL-4 is great for the transmission, but I believe GL-5 is required for the diffs. I usually use synthetic 75W90 (Mobil One or Walmart's Syntech) gear oil in Nissan diffs, which is okay for use in their LSD. 

Check with what's in your transfer case or consult your owner's manual. Some of the older Nissan transfer cases use gear oil, but many specify Nissanmatic Type "D" ATF (Dexron III/Mercon ATF will work fine in these applications).


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

> I usually use synthetic 75W90 (Mobil One or Walmart's Syntech) gear oil in Nissan diffs, which is okay for use in their LSD.


SMJ,

For my '13 SVV6 AT 2WD, the Owner's manual say's Full Synthetic 75w90 for the Rear Axle Trans. My Walmart's only has part Synthetic in 75w90, but has Full Synthetic in 75w140.

I've been thinking that for my region ie Gulf Coast,, where the Summer's are Hot,, and the Winter's are seldom below +10 F degree's, that the 75w140 would be ok,, but just not sure if it might not be good for the AT, Axle, or might reduce my MPG. 

Do you think that 75w140 would be too heavy for mine?

I may get me one of those Transfer Pump's from HB. I've just been useing the Gear Oil Quart Container's to squeeze the oil in the Rear Trans. Not really hard,, and mine doesn't hold that much, with plenty of room under rear end of mine to move around.

Thanks,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't you have an auto parts store near you where you can get 75W90 full-synthetic gear oil? Mobil One synthetic gear oil is available just about everywhere, including a lot of Walmarts. Nissan uses Pennzoil on their warranty work. I would go that route before going to 75W140.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> Don't you have an auto parts store near you where you can get 75W90 full-synthetic gear oil? Mobil One synthetic gear oil is available just about everywhere, including a lot of Walmarts. Nissan uses Pennzoil on their warranty work. I would go that route before going to 75W140.


SMJ,

Oh yea,, but the other's cost a good bit more than Walmart's.

I'll look again to see if Walmart's has the 75w90 full synthetic gear oil in another brand. I might have overlooked it.

I'll stay with the 75w90 then as you say. The 75w140 may hurt the mpg anyway's.

Thanks for helping us,


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

may want to make sure the fill plugs will come out before you drain...


----------

